# Mead Ranger



## TammyN (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's a cool project. Too bad it's in The Middle of Nowhere, OR.

http://eastoregon.craigslist.org/bik/4037717857.html


----------



## chitown (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like a Harley Davidson chain ring but hard to tell with current pics.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 7, 2013)

The chainring does indeed say H-D.


----------



## sqrly (Sep 7, 2013)

Sprocket is gone.  Guy wants 300-400 plus 150-200 shipping for the rest of the bike.  I talked to him last night.


----------



## TammyN (Sep 7, 2013)

*Seriously?*



sqrly said:


> Sprocket is gone.  Guy wants 300-400 plus 150-200 shipping for the rest of the bike.  I talked to him last night.




So it's not $175 as stated and doesn't include all parts pictured? Sounds like somebody needs to learn how to post on Craigslist.


----------



## sqrly (Sep 7, 2013)

More like somebody told him to look up what he had.  I spoke with him for a while, he is a nice guy.


----------



## TammyN (Sep 7, 2013)

sqrly said:


> More like somebody told him to look up what he had.  I spoke with him for a while, he is a nice guy.




It's good that he learned more about the bike, but he should probably revise or cancel the ad. But maybe it's not getting much activity since he's in kind of a remote area.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 8, 2013)

sqrly said:


> More like somebody told him to look up what he had.  I spoke with him for a while, he is a nice guy.




So did you get the sprocket?


----------



## sqrly (Sep 8, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> So did you get the sprocket?




Yes.  I called him and asked if he would ship the bike and he said he is far from a real town so shipping would be tough.  I then offered him the price of the bike plus some hassle money for just the sprocket.   I told him to look into what he had and find a way to be willing to ship.  He lives 30 or so miles from a place to ship, which is why shipping so much.  

I believe the frame fork and headbadge belong together.  I never got a serial number.  I think the wheels have been changed and probbibly the handlebars.  If it was a complete original harley, you can be I would have found the money for the whole bike.  But I dont know of any harley bikes with a ranger head badge.

BTW. He still has the crank, I only bought the sprocket.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 8, 2013)

*is that a 200$  sprocket?*

h d  isn't  as cool as  Harley.


----------



## TammyN (Sep 8, 2013)

*Nice!*



sqrly said:


> Yes.  I called him and asked if he would ship the bike and he said he is far from a real town so shipping would be tough.  I then offered him the price of the bike plus some hassle money for just the sprocket.   I told him to look into what he had and find a way to be willing to ship.  He lives 30 or so miles from a place to ship, which is why shipping so much.
> 
> I believe the frame fork and headbadge belong together.  I never got a serial number.  I think the wheels have been changed and probbibly the handlebars.  If it was a complete original harley, you can be I would have found the money for the whole bike.  But I dont know of any harley bikes with a ranger head badge.
> 
> BTW. He still has the crank, I only bought the sprocket.




You both came out good on that deal.


----------



## sqrly (Sep 8, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> h d  isn't  as cool as  Harley.




Actually it is 300-400 dollar sprocket. Even more if it were in better shape.  The cost is so much because of harley motorcycle collectors. I have seen repop hd sprockets sell at 375 and 420.  This is a real one and I am pleased with my purchase.


----------

